# Research:The views of mothers with previous diagnosis of postnatal depression



## BolaO (Sep 12, 2015)

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TheviewsofmotherswithpreviousdiagnosisofPNDontheimpactoftherapy

Thank you for reading this. I would like to invite you to take part in my research study by completing this questionnaire. I am a PHD student looking for women who have not suffered postnatal depression (PND) in the last 2 years, but have had a previous diagnosis and have used one or therapies in the past.
It is important to note that my research is focused on women who have NOT recently suffered from PND. The questions will take between 10 and 15 minutes to complete.It is entirely up to you whether you participate but your responses would be valued. My study aims to develop a mobile app which could potentially provide additional support for women suffering from PND. However, to establish the requirements of the proposed mobile app, I need to elicit the views of mothers with a previous diagnosis of PND, in order to provide an understanding of the aspects of intervention that are important to women with PND. It is also important to identify whether mobile technology can be used to give quality support for PND, while considering their infants' variable demands, balanced against mothers' other commitments. I neither need your name nor any identifying details; the questionnaire can be completed anonymously and all reasonable steps will be taken to ensure confidentiality. Responses from completed questionnaires will be collated for analysis; once this is complete the original questionnaires will be stored for up to 4 years and then destroyed. Up to this stage, completed questionnaires will be stored in a password protected store and locked filing cabinet. If you wish to learn more about the results of the research please contact the email provided at the end of the questionnaire.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TheviewsofmotherswithpreviousdiagnosisofPNDontheimpactoftherapy


----------

